# Another ear gluing question!



## lokimonster (Mar 8, 2014)

I tried gluing Loki's ears today with breathe right strips. After much struggling with a dog who apparently hates things being glued into his ears, I got one ear up with 4 breath right strips, but couldn't make it work for the other one more floppy one. (It looks like a lab ear but is able to come up all or most of the way when he's excited).

I was wondering if anyone has pictures of a breathe right pattern to use on a pretty floppy ear. I can't seem to get them arranged in a way that helps the ear stand at all.

Should I use something stronger for this ear or should I experiment more.
I was also wondering about gluing the ears in a teepee, I have heard of people doing this, but don't hear it recommended as often as other methods. Is there a reason for this? It sounds so much easier!

Any help would be greatly appreciated… He is currently pretty awkward looking with one HUGE ear glued up and the other down! lol


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

you can barely see the BR strips, but it's a ^ shape with one on the bottom like _ that


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## django16 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi what kind of breathe right strips did you apply? and how/where did you apply them?
your dog looks beautiful btw. Thanks!


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Go to a pharmacy and ask him to give you a vitamin supplement , Vicky had both ears down but I gave her the vitamin syrup 6cms 2 Times everyday for 1 week and they both stood back up gluing ears sucks :3


----------



## django16 (Mar 3, 2014)

what vitamin supplement did you give her?


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Not sure if you have it at your country but its "decal b 12"
Excuse me for my mistake its a calcium supplement they use it for children when teething . The company that made this syrup is in Alexandria Egypt so it might be impossible to be found at USA just go to the doctor and ask him for a calcium supplement for children when teething and when you buy it check how many 'ML" is it then devide it to 20 and give your dog, mine is 120ML so I give Vicky 6ML 2 times per day.
Hope this helps if you need anymore help just ask


----------



## django16 (Mar 3, 2014)

thank you very much!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

django16 said:


> thank you very much!



How old is the dog? Here is a read on the ears

http://leerburg.com/tapingears.htm


----------



## django16 (Mar 3, 2014)

kr16 said:


> How old is the dog? Here is a read on the ears
> 
> Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


he is 8 months old today....


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

django16 said:


> he is 8 months old today....


Happy birthday, read that article, it may be to late. For sure do not give your dog some amped up supplement that will do nothing. You can try the glue it may work. Good luck.


----------



## django16 (Mar 3, 2014)

kr16 said:


> Happy birthday, read that article, it may be to late. For sure do not give your dog some amped up supplement that will do nothing. You can try the glue it may work. Good luck.


thanks for the reply. here is the thing. if i remove the tape that i use. his ears stand up on its own for a couple of days. then when im out abroad for like a week, the left one turns soft... do you think it has something to do with it?


----------

